# How naughty I am, hehehe



## cmzaha (Dec 13, 2014)

I made some new soap saver bags for me presents this year... Willie Warmers and I will not talk about the soapies my daughter poured to put in the bags.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't suppose you and daughter have thought about making wee (or not so wee) willie washers, perhaps? I have several friends who've inquired if I will make them something like that. :shh:


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 13, 2014)

What's a willie warmer?  Pics!  Pics!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 13, 2014)

Ditto what CaraBou said. ^^^^


 IrishLass


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm afraid to look.   hahaha


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah no kidding, this could be x-rated!


----------



## Susie (Dec 13, 2014)

Pics, please!  I am dying to know what a Willie warmer is, also what a Willie washer is, btw.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 13, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Yeah no kidding, this could be x-rated!



Though I have to say, now I'm intrigued. Lord knows I hate being cold. :shock:


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 13, 2014)

LOL, do a search for crochet willie warmers. Pics you will find :razz:. DeeAnna I will get back with you for the willie wash. Heading to market now


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh, my, I'm laughing helplessly. There's at least one example on a "men who knit" website, and, yes, the "warmer" is being modeled by the gentleman knitter himself.

Good luck on your market, Carolyn! I hope the shoppers are in a buying mood today....

And, Susie, a wee (or not so wee) willie washer is a specialized soap intended for gents only.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh you are naughty! And your daughter too!


----------



## Aline (Dec 13, 2014)

Do willies actually get cold? I would think they are the hottest part of a man's body......!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 13, 2014)

The old line of , "no really, it's just cold in here", didn't pop up for no reason. haha.

You ladies are horrible. I can't believe these things..../makes note to bookmark the online store. :shh:


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh, boy. I swear I do not collect this stuff or make it up!!! I really don't! 

Some years ago, I bought a yearbook called By og Byd. The edition I purchased was for 1958-59 and was released by Norwegian museums of the times. A lot of really odd, eclectic stuff is in these books. I was researching Norwegian horse harness, learned there was a wonderful article about harness in this particular edition of By og Byd, and bought it off eBay. 

Little did I know that I would also find this unusual tidbit:

Forhyse or Venakot: 

"...a kind of underwear for men, hitherto unregistered in Scandinavia. The clothing of Norwegian men, working cold weather in forests, mountains, or at sea included a kind of suspensor to protect the [nether regions]. It was shaped like a little bag, made of wool, woven or knitted, with two strings to be strapped around the waist.... [and was] ...worn under ordinary trousers... 

"...found among the gifts made by the peasant girl to be presented to the boy whom she kept company, or to whom she was engaged.... The making of the suspensor, the presenting of it, or the mere suggestion of making it as a gift, implied earnest and silent questions as to the relation between the young couple. ...the attitude of the maker of the gift, and of the receiver of it, could give decisive information as to the possible relation of the boy and the girl in important questions, otherwise not touched upon..."

Apparently some of these suspensors were plain and functional articles of clothing. Others were highly decorated and enhanced (pun intended) to the point that they most likely were never worn.

edit: Can you imagine the grannies and aunties gossiping?


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 13, 2014)

Now there's a gift for the man who has everything. Just need some extra yarn if in case he has a little more of everything. 

This thread is going downhill fast and I'm not helping


----------



## boyago (Dec 14, 2014)

You are a bunch of dirty, dirty birds!
But since we're on the subject here is a soap that happened quite by accident that's well suited for the well washed gentleman. To quote Macel Duchamp in reference to his piece The Bride Stripped Bare by Her Bachelors, Even; "Created by me perfected by chance" (like how I culture the place up a bit when were talking about boners?).


----------



## Susie (Dec 14, 2014)

I would imagine Willie Warmers are popular with Scotsmen.  And boners keep the human race going generation after generation.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 14, 2014)

^^^ Good point, Susie. Literally!

This talk reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where George had shrinkage from being in the pool.  He needed a willie warmer!  And probably a boner soap too!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 9, 2015)

LOL, these soapie bags SELL!!! :evil:


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2015)

How did I miss this post....you all are too funny.   I too would like to see pictures Carolyn....I have soap bags that my mom crochets for me but this is something new to me.


----------

